# I have an ooth!



## Candy (Oct 12, 2006)

The other night my guy woke me at 1:30 in the morning to ask if I knew what the foamy thing coming out of our mantis's butt was. I jumped up all excited and yelled "yeah! it's an ootheca!" to which I got a confused look,hahaha. I do all the research and just fill him in when neccessary. Since she is wild caught I have no idea if it will be fertile or not. However, my guy just called me and said he found a male mantid almost frozen to death. He picked him up and put him in his truck to get him warm and now he says the mantis is all over the place. So when he gets him home we're gonna feed him and then try to mate him with our female. Yay!


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow... I'm suprised he lived through that cold we had last night. Good luck with the mating and your oothica.


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

If your mantis is wild caught caught then you have a 99.9% chance she was mated before you found her.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 12, 2006)

So will the female reject a mate if she's already been mated?


----------



## wuwu (Oct 12, 2006)

> So will the female reject a mate if she's already been mated?


usually no, but she might not be as receptive as an unmated female


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

No.


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

> > So will the female reject a mate if she's already been mated?
> 
> 
> usually no, but she might not be as receptive as an unmated female


Has nothing to do with it. You can mate them many times.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 13, 2006)

> The other night my guy woke me at 1:30 in the morning to ask if I knew what the foamy thing coming out of our mantis's butt was. I jumped up all excited and yelled "yeah! it's an ootheca!" to which I got a confused look,hahaha. I do all the research and just fill him in when neccessary. Since she is wild caught I have no idea if it will be fertile or not. However, my guy just called me and said he found a male mantid almost frozen to death. He picked him up and put him in his truck to get him warm and now he says the mantis is all over the place. So when he gets him home we're gonna feed him and then try to mate him with our female. Yay!


Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2006)

We had had a company party last week and were checking out my mantis Thor (she was named before I could tell if it was male or female) She had already laid 2 ootheca and I really wanted to see how she did it and so Saturday after the party while everyone was hungover and leaving to go home and what not I took a quick peek at her cage. She was laying one right then! I called my friend Joe to come over because he is my cricket hunting friend for her. (we dont buy them very often, we have a gazillion crickets in my backyard) So we sat there and watched it for a good 2 to 3 hours. It was very weird but very cool to have finally seen it!


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 16, 2006)

ya very exciting i witnessed 2 laying so far and i just look right when they start


----------



## TheVesper (Oct 17, 2006)

> ya very exciting i witnessed 2 laying so far and i just look right when they start


It was one of the coolest things I have ever seen. I laid &amp; watched start to finish... somewhat out of curiosity &amp; somewhat out of worry cause she was in a weird position.. she ended up laying a sort of um... strange ootheca as she picked a weird spot to lay it... but she probably picked a weird spot since she lost legs &amp; had trouble gripping.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 17, 2006)

last night when i was feeding all the mantids i saw one of my chinese mantids had layed an egg (i think it set a record for the smallest chinese egg) i'll try to get a pic


----------

